# TPLink Router findet Modem nicht?!



## boss3D (25. Januar 2012)

Hi all!

Ich bekomme in mein Zimmer Internet über ein LAN Kabel, das mich mit dem Modem im Haus verbindet. Da ich allerdings 2 (und schon bald 3) Geräte habe, die gleichzeitig Internetzugang haben sollen und mir WLAN viel zu langsam ist, dachte ich mir, ich stelle mir einfach einen Router ins Zimmer, LAN Kabel, das vom Modem kommt, in den WAN Port und die Geräte (zur Zeit: Vista Laptop, Xbox 360; bald auch: MacBook) per LAN Kabel in die LAN Ports. 

So, Router habe ich mir den TPLink TL-R402M gekauft (den wahrscheinlichen billigsten, weil ich schon geahnt habe, dass sicher was nicht hinhaut und ich wollte im schlimmsten Fall nicht viel Geld verlieren). Nach der Verkabelung, die mit Sicherheit passt (alle Leds leuchten grün, wie es sein soll), Laptop gestartet und ins Routerkonfig-Menü gegangen (Firefox --> http://192.168.1.1) und da habe ich dann einfach bei 'quicksetup' DynamicIP eingestellt.

Daraufhin kam die Meldung "Congratulations! The router is now connecting you to the Internet. For  detail settings, please contact other menus if necessary." Dann hatte ich ca. für 5 Sekunden eine Internetverbindung und danach war der Internt-Access sofort weg und ich bekomme im Netzwerkmenü von Vista nur noch angezeigt: Zugriff nur Lokal.
Das selbe passiert auch, wenn ich PPPoE auswähle und die geforderten ISP-Daten eingebe ...

Der Laptop kann übrigens den Router pingen und ich vermute auch stark, dass sich Xbox und Router finden. Nur der Router kommt offensichtlich nicht bis zum Modem (daher kein Internet). 

Worin kann jetzt das Problem liegen?

Vielen Dank für baldige Antworten!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2012)

Wie gehst du online?Kabel oder dsl?
Wie ist der aufbau eures netzwerkes?Bist du der einzige an dem "modem"oder versorgt das noch mehrere rechner?Ist das "modem" ggf. ein router?


----------



## boss3D (25. Januar 2012)

Modem ist DSL und es hängen außer meinem noch 2 weitere Laptops über 2 LAN Kabel dran (einer im selben Raum mit dem Modem und einer im ersten Stock im Zimmer neben mir. Es gehen 2 LAN Kabel vom Modem in den ersten Stock). Außerdem erhalten gleichzeitig alle 3 besagten Laptops auch über WLAN vom Modem Internet-Access ...

Ob mein Modem auch ein Router ist, weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit, aber ich vermute es.


----------



## STSLeon (25. Januar 2012)

Du lebst noch, das ist ja ein Ding  

Ich vermute das Problem liegt an der IP Verteilung. Das Modem bei euch im Haus hat keine nicht auch einen integrierten Router oder? Wenn ja, dann muss der nämlich die Adressverteilung übernehmen. Du brauchst in deinem Zimmer auch eigentlich keinen Router sondern nur ein Switch


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2012)

boss3D schrieb:


> Modem ist DSL und es hängen außer meinem noch 2 weitere Laptops über 2 LAN Kabel dran (einer im selben Raum mit dem Modem und einer im ersten Stock im Zimmer neben mir. Es gehen 2 LAN Kabel vom Modem in den ersten Stock). Außerdem erhalten gleichzeitig alle 3 besagten Laptops auch über WLAN vom Modem Internet-Access ...
> 
> Ob mein Modem auch ein Router ist, weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit, aber ich vermute es.


 Dein modem ist mit sicherheit ein router,so viel wie da dran hängt.
Du gehst somit am besten in die einstellungen des tp-link und deaktivierst irgendwo in den lan-einstellungen erstmal den dhcp-server.(habe leider keinen tp-link router)
Danach nimmst du einfach alle internet-einstellungen heraus und stöpselst das kabel,welches vom "modem" kommt, vom wan in einen lan-port.Dann kannst du probieren und es sollte auch gehen.


----------



## boss3D (25. Januar 2012)

@ STSLeon
Salopp formuliert ist ein Router ja ein Switch mit "Zusatzfunktionen". Meines Wissens nach sollten man jeden Router auch als Switch verwenden können, bzw. jeden Switch auch als Hub ...

@ TurricanVeteran
Modem-LAN-Kabel an Router-LAN-Port --> soweit war ich auch schon, nur DHCP hatte ich da nicht deaktiviert. Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

[Edit]
Vielen Dank, Turrican! Hat super funktioniert! Xbox und Laptop bekommen jetzt über den Router Internet vom Modem. So soll das sein!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. Januar 2012)

boss3D schrieb:


> @ TurricanVeteran
> Modem-LAN-Kabel an Router-LAN-Port --> soweit war ich auch schon, nur DHCP hatte ich da nicht deaktiviert. Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.


 Den dhcp unbedingt aus machen! Wenn 2 router mit aktiviertem dhcp-server im netzwerk sind,wird deine automatische adressvergabe nicht mehr funktionieren.Außerdem solltest du sicher stellen,das der "erste router" und dein router nicht die selbe ip haben.(also die ip deines tp-link dann auf 192.168.1.xxx ändern,wobei xxx für eine zahl zwischen 2 und 255 steht)

Edit: Ok,wenn es jetzt geht ist ja alle i.o.


----------



## boss3D (25. Januar 2012)

Das mit den IP Adressen müsste auch ohne mein Zutun stimmen. Der TPLink Router hat offensichtlich seine IP beibehalten ...

Bei cmd --> ipconfig stehen jetzt 2 Adressen bei Standardgateway: Die 192.168.1.1er für den TPLink und die zweite, die hinten 254 hat, kann nur die vom Modem sein. Somit müsste das passen.


----------

